# Wunsch an BQ: Kleinere Netzteile



## Abductee (30. April 2014)

Bitte liebes BQ-Team bringt doch ein Netzteil mit kleineren Wattzahlen für die Heimserver- bzw. Bürorechnerfraktion.

Ein Traum wäre eine E9-150 oder 200W. (zur Not geht auch ein System Power)
Alternativ wär auch ein TFX-Netzteil mit einer ATX-Blende eine super Sache.

Silverstone legt so was bei seinen SFX-Netzteilen dazu.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/images/products/st45sf/ST45SF-8.jpg

Bei einer TFX-Blende wär seitlich ja noch genug Platz für einen 80er Silent Wings.
Speziell so eine Adapterblende kann man so nirgends wo kaufen, das wär eine Marktlücke wo sicher eine Käuferschicht da wäre.


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (30. April 2014)

Hi,

Danke für das Feedback! Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass darüber nachgedacht wird 

Chris


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2014)

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an den Wunsch hätte ich nämlich auch, denn viele Office Systeme brauchen ja unter last nicht mal mehr 70W und da wäre so was ähnliches wie ein E9 mit 150W oder 200W nicht schlecht.
 Mir ist nämlich auch so letztens aufgefallen, das es so gut wie keine aktuellen ATX Netzteile gibt die unter 300W Leistung haben, wenn es überhaupt eins auf dem Markt gab.


----------



## Goyoma (4. Mai 2014)

Das wäre eine spitzen Idee!
Effiziente Systeme für den Heimbedarf gepaart mit der hervorragenden bequiet Qualität!

Wen Ihr das wirklich plant, sind euch denke ich sehr viele dankbar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2014)

das Problem: 150W ATX Netzteile machen wenig bis gar keinen Sinn. Sowas macht man besser als zweiteiliges Gerät mit Tischnetzteil und DC-DC Wandler...
Sprich: Open Frame Geräte. Und sowas ist, ohne Gehäuse, nicht so einfach zu machen, da das ganze Zeugs auch nicht Standardisiert ist und so.

Alternativen wären sog. FlexATX Netzteile, da gibt es auch was von FSP.

Allerdings: Das sind auch Spezialformen, die im Endkundenmarkt überhaupt keine Rolle spielen. Als OEM Fertiger kann man sich sowas leisten, aber als Retail Marke macht es wenig Sinn, ein Gerät zu machen, bei dem man von Anfang an weiß, dass es vielleicht 100 Leute gibt, die solch ein Teil kaufen. Nicht pro Monat, Gesamtmarkt...


Buttom Line:
Solche Geräte machen nur in Verbindung mit einem kompakten be quiet Mini ITX Gehäuse Sinn (sowas wie ein Antec ISK110).


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Mai 2014)

@Stefan Panye
 Ich glaube schon das es Sinn machen könnte, denn viele wollen ja hier im Forum die auch nur einen Office PC haben wollen ein mATX Gehäuse oder sogar ein ATX Gehäuse und da würde dann so was wie ein E9 150W für mal beispielweise genommen 40€ schon anklang finden, wäre dann zwar teurer als das L8 300W was mehr Leistet aber es würde ja effizienter arbeiten und hätte dann auch noch bessere Technik.


----------



## hbf878 (5. Mai 2014)

Die picoPSUs sind auch ziemlich teuer. Ein "Zweiteiler" mit 120W Leistung kostet schnell mal 60 oder 70 Euro. Die pico-Dinger sind ja auch auf minimalen Platzverbrauch getrimmt - das bringt aber in einem "normalen" µATX-Tower gar nichts. 
Selbst in vielen flachen / kompakten ITX-Gehäusen ist Platz für ein TFX-Netzteil, wo es aber auch erst ab 300W losgeht - die viele gar nicht erst brauchen. Mal ehrlich, wie viele Leute kaufen sich so ein flaches / kompaktes Gehäuse mit vorgesehenem TFX-Netzteil und wollen dann darin eine dedizierte Grafikkarte mit mehr als 50W und eine CPU mit 95W oder mehr? Für alle Leute, die das nicht wollen, sind 300W viel zu viel. Meiner Meinung wäre ein leises TFX-NT mit 150-180W sinnvoll und für 35€ plusminus würde ich das kaufen, da ich mit der Lautstärke meines BQ TFX 300W nicht zufrieden bin und der betreffende PC maximal 80W unter Last zieht. (Und ganz ehrlich: Ich vertraue meine Hardware - vor allem meine Datenspeicher - lieber einem Netzteil mit "be quiet" drin  an als einer picoPSU - denen traue ich irgendwie nicht so richtig über den Weg .)


----------



## MDJ (13. Mai 2014)

Gerade für kleine Rechner finde ich Netzteile mit 100-200W auch recht interessant im SFX-Format!
Ich habe letztens das "SFX POWER 2 | 300W" eingebaut, obwohl 200W auch dick gereicht hätte. Aber ich war von dem Model und Qualität sehr angetan!
Gibt es eigentlich Pläne, gerade die kleinen Netzteile (so wie SFX) in voll-Modular anzubieten? Gerade in so super-kleinen Gehäusen weis man oft nicht wohin mit dem ganzen Kabel.... Die Verkabelung letztens in meinem kleinen "Cooltek U1" war die Hölle


----------

